# Groups in Cambridge, England



## Genie (May 22, 2013)

Or Cambridgeshire. I'm like to try to get out more and practice meeting people.


----------



## casim321 (Jan 17, 2014)

yes I'd like to meet up with those who suffer from this dreadful SA, would be nice and understand even more bout it.


----------

